# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  help, wat is dit?

## anneke1994

Hallo,
Vorige week zondag werd ik plotseling ongesteld. Dit kwam Door dat ik 2 dagen de pil was vergeten en daarna gewoon weer was gaan Door slikken. Nu 10 dagen later heb ik al 3 dagen last van bruine afscheiding. En daarnet zat er ook een beetje rood bij. Wanneer stopt dit? Of moet ik hier mee naar de huisarts?
Groetjes

----------

